# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Estado de Nueva York aprueba un plan de créditos por emisiones cero para centrales nucleares

## Jonasino

> La Comisión de Servicio Público del Estado de Nueva York (PSC por sus siglas en inglés) ha finalizado un plan para implementar un programa de créditos de emisiones cero (ZECs por sus siglas en inglés), que dará apoyo a tres centrales nucleares. Este plan forma parte del Clean Energy Standard que pretende reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero en el estado de Nueva York en un 40% en el año 2030.
> 
> 2016 12 21 Fitzpatrick NPP
> 
> El 15 de diciembre, un mandato de esta Comisión denegó las solicitudes presentadas por varios grupos antinucleares y compañías productoras de electricidad mediante combustibles fósiles, que se oponían a los créditos de emisiones cero.
> 
> No obstante, la PSC acordó aceptar la solicitud de Exelon Generation para que se eliminase una provisión del plan que podría impedir que las tres centrales nucleares del norte del Estado recibiesen ZECs más allá de su período inicial de dos años, si la empresa no completaba la compra de la central de FizPatrick a Entergy antes del 1 de septiembre de 2018.
> 
> El mandato de la PSC afirmó que implementará los ZECs como parte del plan energético en abril, que establece que cuatro centrales nucleares del Estado -los reactores Ginna, Nine Mile Point-1 y Nine Mile Point-2 propiedad de Exelon y el reactor Fitzpatrick propiedad de Entergy- podrán optar a recibir los pagos por las asignaciones de ZECs.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ales-nucleares

----------


## termopar

§: Subvención, subvención.... Subvenciones quiero!!!

7600 millones en créditos (https://www.bna.com/environmental-gr...-n73014448459/ ). Por 3 nucleares,  quien lo diria.  :Wink:

----------

